# Searching for a caregiving job



## catalina de siena (Apr 28, 2011)

I am Catalina De Siena Resane, 27, married, have two kids from the Philippines. I am a compassionate, patient, understanding, responsible, caring and passionate on what I do.
I had finished a midwifery course and had an experienced in caregiving particularly to an elder for one year. Presently I am connected in a diagnostic laboratory as a receptionist.


----------

